# How to...? Video lessons



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Lena Danya has some very good watercolor portraits...mostly on the abstract side.You should check her on some of her basic/how to lessons.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCThXXIyRxNGpn1qc3Gxs5lQ


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Kelly Edington is an amazing artist and also an amazing teacher.Enjoy her watercolor videos.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsLnjax9HdOAvDLcG1a-vwg


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Agnes Cecile-she blows my mind buuuut not such a great teacher.She will just paint without talking.
Flowers,trees,landscapes,people etc

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChQxI-SzBQpZXJdSrE7F24w


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Agnes Cecile-she blows my mind buuuut not such a great teacher.She will just paint without talking.
> Flowers,trees,landscapes,people etc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChQxI-SzBQpZXJdSrE7F24w


Oh I love her work, she is amazing I didn't know she filmed herself painting (I live in a cave apparently) Thank you for all this videos Asancta !:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I have been watching Kelly for quite awhile.. Thanks for the other links


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Chinese Bird and Flower Painting*-do you want to learn watercolors the classical way?That is the ancient Chinese way?Then follow this youtube channel.You'll learn also some history of Chinese art...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLZOLPBUpdFrK6uYqpFDlHQ


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Chinese art tuition in Europe*- Chinese watercolors again.Very educational.It has English subtitles and step by step process.Flowers,birdies,insects...

https://www.youtube.com/user/RaggedyDragon


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Mohammad Ali Yazdchi*-Iranian style watercolor painting.He has very few videos,no explanations BUT I still thought he deserves to be mentioned.His style is amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz8nawiLiPw3uuVqgOGRuFA


----------

